

Ask HN: PivotalTracker is free, does that make you nervous about using it? - rubyrescue

We use Pivotal for a number of projects; every startup i meet seems to be using it. Nobody seems to talk much about contingencies as there's not really an SLA - or at least anything legally enforcable... It's not that I don't trust Pivotal Labs, but it makes me wonder if there's not a business opportunity - clone Pivotal, charge money, provide SLA, profit... thoughts?
======
AdamN
There's a reputable company behind it - I'm not so concerned. A major project
(+$1M product budget), should probably be exporting the data regularly though.

~~~
faramarz
Agreed.

Plus, it's something they use themselves and is crucial to their project
management process. Their clients are encouraged to communicate tasks with the
engineers through the Tracker.

It's a utility (for us and them). I'm not concerned.

------
moe
Pivotal makes me nervous because the usability is horrid (as I've outlined in
various other comments) and I wish more companies would use proper tooling -
at least those where I get involved as a contractor.

Other than that, no.

